# Sports for Seniors



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a huge interest in sports. Not just watching them, but playing them also, the latter of which has become more difficult later in life. I'm curious, do any of my fellow users here partake in any sport activities? Even if it's just lightly tossing a ball with your nephew, I'm interested to see who enjoys doing what.


----------



## adrian (Mar 21, 2012)

Football (soccer) isn't just to be played by young people because you could just play football with your son/nephew. Its fun!


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

Table Tennis! Spectacular way to stay active and really get the heart rate up. You can find a table in most condo buildings or sports clubs, sometimes even at the pub! I'm not an expert, but I do love the game. 

Some of the best tale tennis players in the world are senior citizens.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

Allin said:


> I have a huge interest in sports. Not just watching them, but playing them also, the latter of which has become more difficult later in life. I'm curious, do any of my fellow users here partake in any sport activities? Even if it's just lightly tossing a ball with your nephew, I'm interested to see who enjoys doing what.


 Only works when their younger, when they get a bit older they can beat me pretty easy!


----------



## TBN (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been a basketball player for as long as I can remember, but due to age I've had to sort of move away from playing competitively and in pick-up games.  I never want to completely give up on the game, so I still try and get out at least once a week to the YMCA and play games to try and maintain my former level of shooting accuracy, as well as do stretching warm ups and cool downs for usually 10 -20 minutes before and after playing, to make sure I don't injure myself.


----------



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

I recommend senior touch-rugby for anyone looking to compete with others and their own bodies. It is so much fun, if only in small doses! I also still frequent my local swimming pool and am known to bowl an over or two! You never lose the spin!!


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I recommendtennis. It is a game that you can play no mater how old you are. Its also quite easy to find a league or a group of players that fit your own play style and the intensity you wish to play at.


----------



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I work out at my local gym, try to walk every day and play golf as often as I can.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2012)

I think no one is ever too old to play sport. You can even do sport professionally. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they got age groups for every 5 years.

And if you are looking for inspiration, just watch this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ0dVT3QotM


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

I love to walk every day, but the only sport I play is fetch the ball with the dog at the moment.I also like to ride my bike in the park  when the weather is nice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2012)

Fishing, hiking, anything outdoors is enjoyable to me now.  I use to like tennis and badminton, but haven't played in years, nothing related to age though.  Swimming is also something I do now and then, but don't like to frequent public pools due to poor maintenance practices.  I agree with Tom, in almost any sport you can find an age group that is appropriate.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 19, 2012)

Great choices SeaBreeze. That pretty much mirrors my list although I'd add hunting in there as well.


----------



## TWHRider (Aug 6, 2012)

My horses, my horses, and there's also my horses  I've been on them since I was two and can't imagine life without them.  They are a born-in-the-blood addiction.

No smoking, doing drugs, or playing bingo for me; couldn't afford all that stuff as I've always had horses to take up some of that money - lol

I have four horses, muck stalls every day, trim their hooves and try to hold up my end of maintenancing our farmette. 

I have Grade III Spondolotheses, for which I refuse to have back surgery, and arthritis in both hands.  More than one doctor has told me all the physical exercise it takes to maintain these horses and this property is what's keeping me standing upright and walking.  Mr. TWHRider keeps equally as busy with his own "Mustang" addiction but it sits quietly in the garage, until it's loaded on its own trailer and headed for the next NHRA event.

I am fully retired, Mr. TWHRider has another year to go but, we hope we can stay with it, in this fashion, for at least 10 - 15 more years -----"Sheriff and The Good Lord Willing" nthego:


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

I will play low-key tennis. I also fish occasionally. I still enjoy bowling a couple of games although my scores aren't what they used to be. I enjoy swimming because again, it's low impact exercise that's fun. I like to body surf at the beach when the waves get high enough here (Gulf of Mexico). I still shoot a pretty good game of pool.


----------



## loriann (Oct 25, 2012)

I've tried to play golf a couple of times but that is one hard sport. I would love to learn how to play it because it's not too stressful on the body. Tennis is another great sport to play at my age. It gets my heart rate up pretty quick and I can play it with one of my friends who's really good.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 25, 2012)

My husband and one of his friends play tennis. They never keep score and just have a blast. It is quite a hoot to see two grey-haired men playing tennis but they don't care. It helps them to keep fit and they have a great time. I chase after the balls that somehow end up over the chain link fence and outside of the court. I look forward to my husband's friend's girlfriend to play so we can play doubles. I am sure we will have a blast. Especially since I have never played tennis before. 

I do go for walks and sometimes walk on a treadmill, I try to exercise - well, for at least 15 minutes - each day.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 5, 2012)

I used to play tennis all the time.  Not so much anymore......it seems so far out of my "fitness league"?  I also have always enjoyed swimming. I wish I had my own pool....don't like the public pools due to the chlorine needed to disinfect *EVERYTHING (when you're in a giant bath tub with the whole world!)  :soap: = pass the soap!*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2012)

I've only really ever gotten involved in two sports during my life - well, three if you count martial arts, which I kind of do not - football and Frisbee.

Yeah, I know, opposite ends of the spectrum, but bear with me ... football in high school, middle linebacker / quarterback, played for 3 years, ended up with more injuries than I've ever received in a lifetime of martial arts.

Frisbee - something about freestyling always appeared to me even as a little kid. I went on to combine martial arts moves with the freestyling, to the point where I won a few championships. And if you don't think it's physical, try playing for 6 hours straight, full-out. 

Now I just have my martial arts, but they keep me busy and they serve to keep me in shape.


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 7, 2012)

OUCH!  I really don't belong on this thread at all!  I hate sports and always have.  No particular reason...I guess somebody has to be the odd one out!


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 7, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> OUCH!  I really don't belong on this thread at all!  I hate sports and always have.  No particular reason...I guess somebody has to be the odd one out!



Nothing wrong with not liking physical sports.

Don't whap me alongside the head for this but, one could consider Chess a sport.  There's photography, various forms of crafting for men (saws and women (scrapbooking).

Sports doesn't* have *to be synonymous with physical activity.  Not at our age anyway - I think we've earned the right to "stretch" and re-define anything we want:triumphant:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Don't whap me alongside the head for this but, one could consider Chess a sport.  There's photography, various forms of crafting for men (saws and women (scrapbooking).



*WHAP*




> Sports doesn't* have *to be synonymous with physical activity.  Not at our age anyway - I think we've earned the right to "stretch" and re-define anything we want:triumphant:



But then that wouldn't be following the Queen's English - 



			
				Oxford Dictionaries said:
			
		

> Definition of *sport*
> *noun*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 7, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> *WHAP*   *thanks-------------------------:distracted: lollol*
> 
> 
> 
> But then that wouldn't be following the Queen's English -



*True.  I don't speak it very well anyway--lol.  Were she still here, mom would STILL throttle me for that, since her family practically came over on the Mayflower* *They didn't but they've been here long enough.*


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 8, 2012)

That is so funny, TWH!  Moments after I posted this I started a thread on Chess!  Ah...great minds run in the same channel!


----------

